# [Live CD] installation de KDE (reprise)

## ajira

Salut à tous

Dites moi voir j'aimerais installer KDE sur ma Gentoo mais j'utilise un LiveCD et ne peut pas utiliser de connection à internet. Seulement je n'arrive pas à lui faire chercher les packages sur le CD

Petite question en passant le LiveCD c'est un seul CD ou il m'en manque un ?Last edited by ajira on Fri Jun 10, 2005 6:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## boozo

'alute

et bienvenue sur le forum et sur gentoo  :Smile: 

issue de la doc gentoo :

 *Quote:*   

> There currently are two Installation CDs available:
> 
>     * The Universal Installation CD contains everything you need to install Gentoo. It provides stage3 files for common architectures, source code for the extra applications you need to choose from and, of course, the installation instructions for your architecture.
> 
>     * The Minimal Installation CD contains only a minimal environment that allows you to boot up and configure your network so you can connect to the Internet. It does not contain any additional files and cannot be used during the current installation approach.
> ...

 

après à toi de voir celui que tu as choisi... mais gentoo reste une distribution basée sur les mises à jour donc sans connexion web --> ce n'est pas très interessant pour toi

voilà tant que j'y suis je te renvois à un thread conventionnel sur ce forum qui te rendra bien service avant de poster

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-222488-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-tips.html[/code]

----------

## ajira

Bon d'accord voici un complément d'informations :

J'ai réussit à préparer l'installation de KDE en partant sur le CD (a voir doc officiel en français sur installer Gentoo avec LiveCD et sans connection au net). J'ai même réussi à installer les 4 premiers packtages (sur 74 je crois) et alors que tout fonctionnais pour le meilleur des monde il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas un package alors je me demandais si je ne devais pas avoir plusieurs CD du coups la comme ça

PS Ce CD m'a été donné par un professeur qui utilise aussi Gentoo alors c'est pour ça que je ne sais pas si il devait y en avoir plusieurs

----------

## boozo

bon à priori je dirais qu'il te manques le packageCD  :Confused:   pour en recupérer un regardes là

http://torrents.gentoo.org/

celà dit quels sont les packages kde que tu as déjà installé ? mais au final disposes-tu d'une connexion web ?

parce que normalement si tu en es à emerger kde tu as déjà un système complet d'où l'interêt de la connexion pour finir l'installation et te passer des CD en plus tu pourras mettre à jour ton système... je rabache mais sans celà point de salut avec gentoo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ajira

Bon je t'explique en deux mot mon problème :

Je dois installer un serveur apache pour les cours (mais juste en local). Nous avons bien internet mais ne pouvons l'utiliser pour de tels téléchargement car on paye au Mo téléchargé (grosse connection sur fibre optique = cher le méga). Donc nos professeurs refusent de nous laisser télécharger KDE car ils savent qu'il faudra beaucoups télécharger. Mais je vais essayer de graver chez moi le CD package alors merci.

Je me disais qu'il me fallais un pakageCD. Je dl l'iso merci

PS si ça ne tenais qu'à moi, j'aurais installé avec une connection à internet bien sur  :Wink: 

----------

## ajira

Super j'ai réussi à installer KDE mais j'ai une petite erreur :

Quand je tappe la commande startx mon PC ne réponde plus ... est-ce que la commande startx n'est pas adaptée pour kde ?

----------

## marvin rouge

 *ajira wrote:*   

> Super j'ai réussi à installer KDE mais j'ai une petite erreur :
> 
> Quand je tappe la commande startx mon PC ne réponde plus ... est-ce que la commande startx n'est pas adaptée pour kde ?

 Ca veut dire quoi "il ne répond plus" ? un écran tout gris avec une croix qui bouge ? un freeze ? Tu as un gestionnaire de connection (KDM ?) ? Est-ce que tu as renseigné le /etc/rc.conf pour le gestionnaire de connection ? Est-ce que tu as essayé /etc/init.d/xdm start ?

----------

## ajira

Et bien il passe en écran noir et ne fais plus rien. Je n'ai même pas le début de l'affichage avec le curseur et encore moins un gestionnaire de connection

Que dois-je chercher dans le /etc/rc.conf ?

Lorsque j'ai entré /etc/init.d/xdm start, j'ai aussi eu un écran noir avec rien.

Lorsque je switch à la deuxième session et reviens à la première, il m'a ecrit :

```
*Setting up xdm...
```

Mais aboslument rien de plus

Lorsque je switch à la deuxième session et reviens à la première, il m'ecrit aux deux dernières lignes :

```
(EE) opent /dev/fb0: No such device

(EE) GARTInit : Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
```

----------

## marvin rouge

euh, ca veut dire quoi switcher à la deuxième session et revenir à la première ? tu parles des consoles accessibles par CTRL+ALT+Fx ?

Il faudrait que tu regardes les log de X11. Pour ça, tu pourrais nous envoyer le résultat de 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Tu es sur quelle architecture: x86 ou amd64, ou autre ? Tu as configuré l'agp dans ton kernel ? il te dit que tu n'as pas /dev/agpgart.

```
grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## ajira

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> euh, ca veut dire quoi switcher à la deuxième session et revenir à la première ? tu parles des consoles accessibles par CTRL+ALT+Fx ? 

 

Oui se sont les console  :Embarassed: 

Aucun des fichier que tu m'as demander de controller n'existe

En fait je ne savais pas comment choisir l'architecture alors vu que j'ai un processeur "Intel Pentium 4" je me disais que sa ne pouvais etre amd64 et x86 me semblais le plus approprié.

----------

## marvin rouge

attends, je ne comprends pas: tu n'as pas de fichier de config de ton kernel, et tu n'as pas de fichier de log pour le démarrage de X ???

tu le démarres comment ton ordi ? il boote sur son propre kernel, ou tu utilises un livecd ?

----------

## ajira

Oups non bien sur qu'il est là ... j'ai du faire une faute en tappant la commande  :Very Happy: 

Lorsque j'ecris grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config j'obtiens ce résultat

```
#CONFIG_AGP is not set
```

C'est un peu logique vu que c'est mon problème non ?

----------

## marvin rouge

ouaip. Faut que tu te recompiles un kernel. En étant root:

```
cp /usr/src/linux/.config /root/  ### pour sauver ta config actuelle

cd /usr/src/linux

make mrproper   ### tu nettoies l'ancienne compilation

mv /root/.config .   ### tu récupères la config

make menuconfig   

### la, tu vas dans la config, et tu rajoutes l'agp en dur (en fonction de ta config)

### tu sauve et tu sors

make && make modules_install   ###compilation et installation des modules

mount /boot   ### ne pas oublier, erreur classique

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/le_nom_du_kernel_que_tu_veux

cp .config /boot/config_le_numero_du_kernel ### ca te permet de sauver ton fichier de config
```

et puis tu configures ton bootloader (lilo ou grub) pour démarrer sur ce nouveau kernel, et tu redémarres.

EDIT: il y a d'autres manières de faire, pour compiler et installer un nouveau kernel. Fais une recherche sur le forum si celle ci ne te conviens pas. J'utilise celle ci parce que j'y suis habitué, et parce que je sais ce que je fais à chaque étape  :Wink: 

----------

## ajira

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> ### la, tu vas dans la config, et tu rajoutes l'agp en dur (en fonction de ta config) 

 

Ouaip simpa sauf que je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. (chuis un peu un noob sur le bord au niveau linux  :Wink: ).

En fait j'ai surtout remarqué que le port AGP du PC ne contient pas de carte graphique mais que celle utiliseé est interne à la carte mère... Du coups je comprend pas pourquoi sa le bloque de ne pas avoir l'AGP configuré

Bon je peux toujour configurer si il faut mais comme dis en haut chuis un peu un noob j'ai rien trouvé dans les menus et si il faut que j'entre la conf à la main ... (surtout si j'ai pas de carte graphique en AGP)

----------

## marvin rouge

 *ajira wrote:*   

> En fait j'ai surtout remarqué que le port AGP du PC ne contient pas de carte graphique mais que celle utiliseé est interne à la carte mère... Du coups je comprend pas pourquoi sa le bloque de ne pas avoir l'AGP configuré

 aahhhh, donc t'as un chipset intégré pour la vidéo.

Bon. Faut y aller méthodiquement. 

1-le kernel: est ce que tu as mis ce qu'il faut dans le kernel ? Pour ça, tu peux utiliser la commande lspci du package pciutils, ca va te donner les caractéristiques de ton matos.

Pour l'AGP, je ne sais pas si tu peux avoir un bus agp avec un chipset integré. Dans tous les cas, ca ne fait pas de mal de le rajouter dans le kernel. Il me semble qu'il faut que t'aille voir dans le section device driver. Prend le temps de tout explorer, et d'utiliser les help.

2-configurer xorg pour utiliser les bons drivers video, la souris, etc ... on verra après

Envoie le résultat du lspci, on y verra plus clair.

----------

## ajira

Beu je trouve rien en rapport avec l'AGP dans ces menus

Heu comment je t'envoye le résultat si je ne travaille pas sur le meme PC ?

Je l'envoye depuis une disquette ? Nan parce qu'il y a vraiement bcp de lignes en plus sa sort de l'ecran et je sais pas faire afficher en plusieurs fois (comme le -p de MSDOS)

----------

## marvin rouge

si t'arrives à monter une disquette, tu fais 

```
lspci > /mnt/floppy/resultat.lspci
```

 et puis ca te donne un fichier texte avec le résultat de lspci.

T'as vraiment aucune possibilité  d'accès internet sur ta machine ?

Sinon, 

```
lspci | grep VGA
```

 ca va te donner le controlleur video. Et puis 

```
lspci | grep AGP
```

Ensuite, dans la config du kernel: device drivers -> character devices et là tu fais ton choix en fonction du résultat.

----------

## ajira

Bon j'arrête les frais, j'ai plus le temps de me casser la tête dessus alors je vais installer cette bonne vieille SuSe même si c'est pourrit et nul a chier (je sais je blasfème en écrivant SuSe sur un forum Gentoo:D)

----------

